# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Queen

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Queen est une très jeune lapine née mi-septembre 2021. Utilisée en laboratoire dans le cadre de l'élevage de tiques, elle a été réhabilitée par l'association le 10 mars 2022. A présent en famille d'accueil chez Claire, elle découvre sa nouvelle vie de lapine de compagnie.


Son caractère
Queen est une lapine très à l'aise et très gentille. Elle cohabite bien avec les chats.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Queen en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Queen pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Queen a été stérilisée fin avril et tout s'est très bien passé.

----------

